# Moving to State College -- PA



## jezter6 (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm moving to state college in march and i'm looking for gamers, games, anything I can find.

I've been without a game for a year now and I'm excited to be moving to a town where I KNOW there will be games.

Anyone who has a game who might be looking for a player in march or april, feel free to drop me a line.

Players who also don't have games, I'll DM a game once a week or so in my new apartment (when i figure out where it is, most likely centre hall).

My email is: outlaw@nepa-tech.com

edit: added PA to let people know that state college is a town, not just a 'state college' somewhere


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 1, 2003)

We are.... Penn State!

Oh yeah, there are plenty of gamers there, and there are a two good clubs you will find shortly.  Also, there was a group that was into the medieval fighting and got together on the weekends to club each other senseless.  It was a good time.

You can start by going to the comic book and gaming store on Fraser street, and it is in a basement location between College Ave and Calder Way.  Have a good time -


----------



## jezter6 (Mar 6, 2003)

Didn't know the comic swap had a decent list of players and games. back in the day (mid 90-s) i couldn't find crap there other than books.

Does Nittany Line Hobbies still do RPG stuff or did they give up considering the swap's size?

possibility of moving down to lewistown instead of state college, so anybody down that way can feel free to post here as well.

ps - my email is dead for the time being, so please post here instead of email.

-jez


----------



## Zen Ken (Mar 18, 2003)

I've just movied to the S.C. area in the last few months.  I haven't really been in touch with the gaming community here, but I'm willing to get back into gaming, since I've been gone from it for about ten years.

I'm pretty rusty, but I have all the new 3e books and I'm willing to try!  A nice weekly game would be great!


----------



## jezter6 (Mar 21, 2003)

Sounds good. I should be up there in a few weeks or so.

My email is jezter6@digitalrazor.net, feel free to contact me and maybe we can start talking about playing again. Of course we need a few more players, but feel free to contact me in the mean time.


----------



## Mordane76 (Mar 23, 2003)

There's more than one club for gaming?


I know about GAPS, but I didn't know another one existed, unless you're counting the collective State College By Night LARPer groups as one organization.



I've been living here for a few years now, and gaming fairly actively.

The Comic Swap has a listing board for people posting games, and so does Nittany Line Hobbies - their Fraser Street store is almost exclusively gaming stuff now.  Of the two, I'd say Nittany Line is probably better for gaming material now.


----------



## jezter6 (Mar 24, 2003)

I'll check out Nittany Line when I get up there on a more permanent location. I used to live there, but that was about 8 years ago, so I'm hoping I remember where these places are.

I did pass the swap the other day, and was going to stop in but didn't have time. Hopefully their boards have a few gamers for me to get in touch with.

Again, I'd rather play than DM, but I'll do what is necessary to get back into the game.

Thanks guys!


----------

